# Blast from the Past: Earth 2



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

"Two hundred years into the future, Devon Adair embarks on a mission to save her son's life and to provide humanity with a second chance. After traveling through space for twenty-two years, Devon and her small Advance team are forced to crash-land onto the far-away planet known as G-889. They are thousands of miles from their destination: New Pacifica, where they're supposed to set up a colony for the 250 families that are following. The survivors start out on a long and perilous journey toward New Pacifica. During their journey they will learn a lot about the mysteries of their new home and themselves."

Cast:
Clancy Brown 
Role: John Danziger 
Joey Zimmerman 
Role: Ulysses 
Rebecca Gayheart 
Role: Bess Martin 
Antonio Sabato Jr. 
Role: Alonzo Solace 
Sullivan Walker 
Role: Yale
J. Madison Wright 
Role: True
Debrah Farentino 
Role: Devon Adair
Jessica Steen 
Role: Julia Heller, M.D.
John Gegenhuber 
Role: Morgan Martin


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey, I loved this show! I only have the vaguest recollection of it though. I recall they were always being set upon by those dudes that came up out of the sand, or something. This the one I'm thinking of?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 25, 2005)

fantastic show. even my daughter loved it. but i don't think it even made it to season 2. which is a horrible thing, as it could have been a great!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

Ah, the Terrians..

Tim Curry played a good recurring villain (Gaal)!!!


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 25, 2005)

Yes! It's all coming back! Tim Curry was born to play villians. Not in the Alan Rickman class, but pretty close.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

Tim Curry came bafore Alan Rickman!!!


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah, but in a fight, I'd back Rickman.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

Is he gonna use a spoon??? (best villain dialogue ever) I know Tim will come as Darkness!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 25, 2005)

sorry, curry has that sleezyness, although kudos to rickman as a baddy, no-one does bad like curry
remember him as cardinal richeleu in the three musketeers movie? perfect!


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 25, 2005)

I think Curry is more an over the top, campy villian, whereas Rickman is a pure malevolence, I don't care if the movie's a joke, I'm gonna scare little kiddies villian. Just my opinion, though.

And that is a great line.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 25, 2005)

as snape, richman does a good job of slimy malevolence (only good thing about the harry potter films, imho). but to me curry is my idea of the perfect villian. he never seems to have any good points at all. i don't like my villians to be multidimensional. bad guys should be bad!


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 25, 2005)

Hmmm. Six degrees - Michael Wincott played second to both Curry and Rickman in Musketeers and Prince of Thieves, no? Spooky. Now there's a man who can portray a villian to perfection, even if it's mostly the dastardly sidekick role. Don't think I've ever seen him in anything but as a villian. With that voice, I suppose, you're not gonna be cast as the friendly male nurse or selfless youth counsellor...


----------



## Dave (Oct 30, 2006)

All I remember of this now is the things coming out of the ground. No idea what it was all about. Another series that they cancelled without explaining anything! I wish when studio executives decide to cancel a series they could at least have the decency to pay for one final show to explain what on Earth2 is going on!


----------



## ScottSF (Oct 31, 2006)

dididididi? dididididid dididi dididididi?


----------



## ScottSF (Oct 31, 2006)

What the?. . .  Wasn’t that how the native intelligent life spoke on that show.  Or was that mars attacks?  No, wait Mars attacks Aliens go DA! DADA! DADAdadaDA!  Was sad to see this show go.  Where do the old shows go when they die?  Sad to see Earth 2 go.  Distraught to see Firefly go.  You know there was a show that was like ER in space and I thought “what a stupid idea” and I was hooked after two shows.  What was that one called?


----------



## jenna (Oct 31, 2006)

I loved Earth 2 when it was on, but I barely remeber anything about it either. Except for Antonio Sabato Jr. A girl doesn't forget a man who looks like that!

I totally agree that Rickman is a more convincing villian than Curry. I find Curry more of a funny villian, whereas Rickman can be like the creepiest guy on earth.

And did someone mention Michael Wincott? mmmmmrrrrroooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....


----------

